# What's the Official Song of your Cruze?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

"Peace of Mind" by Boston. It was on the radio the day I picked up my car, and has always been one of my favorite songs.

A classic song that will never, ever get old.


----------



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

Inflames - Disconnected


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

**** and Back- Metallica

Has nothing to do with the car, or me. But damnit those riffs are AWESOME

EDIT: The word that was censored is related to a fiery place people believe in, that you go when you die.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you ask me, I don't know why Chevy hasn't made a Cruze commercial yet with the Smokey Robinson _Crusin'_ song?! It would have been one of the first things I would have thought of if I was on the marketing team, but we all know how bad Chevy's marketing team has been! This song will be my official cruze song when I finally get mine,lol!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

"I Can't Drive 55"


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

Try this one out!!! This is my Cruze'n song!


----------



## Hushero (May 31, 2012)

Too Close - Alex Clare


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

obermd said:


> "I Can't Drive 55"


I second that...


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Portishead, "Roads". Forum won't let me attach a video for whatever reason, so here you go.


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine's should be the theme song from Life, as my car is nicknamed Charlie after Charlie Cruise from said show.

Barring that, she gets to be an extension of _my_ theme song, Desdemona's Building A Rocket Ship by Jimmy Buffet. She's my rocketship.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

My dedicated song right now is also Cruise by Florida Georgia Line.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Flirtin With Disaster- Molly Hatchet!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> If you ask me, I don't know why Chevy hasn't made a Cruze commercial yet with the Smokey Robinson _Crusin'_ song?! It would have been one of the first things I would have thought of if I was on the marketing team, but we all know how bad Chevy's marketing team has been! This song will be my official cruze song when I finally get mine,lol!


The inherited the Pontiac marketing team.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> My dedicated song right now is also Cruise by Florida Georgia Line.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Nice!:th_coolio:


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cruise by Georgia Florida line

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Oldie but a goodie
Twilight Cruiser by Kingdom Come


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Almost 80 degrees and sunny, windows down, sunroof open, Cruise by Florida Georgia Line on the radio = One beautiful afternoon for a cruze!!

^yes, that's an iPhone picture. I'm impressed, honestly.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

"Im Freak" - Obszön Geschöpf

My Kia was "Geist" - Dioxyde
My Camaro was "Scum of the Earth" - Rob Zombie


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

lick the rainbow - mord fustang


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Rusko - Hold on since it's the first track I play on my commute to work and back.

I'm sure 90 percent of members won't know it so here's a link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI2b7qXUlnE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

smoove87 said:


> My dedicated song right now is also Cruise by Florida Georgia Line.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App





Rockerxink820 said:


> Cruise by Georgia Florida line
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Yup that's mine too. 
http://youtu.be/8PvebsWcpto

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Blind melon- no rain lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

Surprised nobody said "Chevrolet" by the Derek Trucks Band...

Live version without vocals







Studio track


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pink Floyd-
Mother 
Goodbye Blue Sky

Nothing to do with the car, but has everything to do with what I've done to it 
These are two songs I always start off with when no one has heard my system.

Then I throw in some 
George Thorogood
I Drink Alone 

1st minute or two is nothing but HARD KICK DRUM that makes the hairs on your head vibrate.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine is "Paint It Black" since GM didn't finish painting it.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Title sums it up: I'm In Love With My Car - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

City on its knees by *Jackiem Joyner* it bumps pretty good at the beginning with my Pioneer System. I've played it so much that even if I hear it on my ipod I can smell my interior lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

Gangnam Style 

Because i feel super high class driving downtown in my freshly washed Silver Cruze ... :th_coolio: "Oppan Gangnam Style!"


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ericpj said:


> gangnam style
> 
> because i feel super high class driving downtown in my freshly washed silver cruze ... :th_coolio: "oppan gangnam style!"


yes


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Ive been listening to Over the edge - L.A. Guns in my new to me Eco 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Florida Georgia Line.

Cruise.


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

I only listen to conservative talk radio, so no music.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> Ive been listening to Over the edge - L.A. Guns in my new to me Eco
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What happened to the beautiful LTZ RS in your avatar?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> Ive been listening to Over the edge - L.A. Guns in my new to me Eco
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What happened to your summit white Cruze LTZ RS?


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

I still have it  
I bought this Eco as a commuter. She is a rebuild but I got a smoking deal and I couldn't pass it up...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

It's too bad they weren't made in Georgia, as _"...Ramblin' Wreck from Georgia Tech..." _has a nice sardonic 'ring' to it (wink,wink)


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

At the moment it's gotta be Clint Eastwood by Gorillaz or Vindicate by Excision & Datsik :go:


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Don't know how it could be any other than FGL-Cruise


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rbk_3 said:


> Don't know how it could be any other than FGL-Cruise


I still don't see why Chevy hasn't taken advantage of this song and placed it in their commercials for either the Cruze or the new 2014 Silverado ? Someone in the marketing/advertising department isn't doing their Jobs!!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I still don't see why Chevy hasn't taken advantage of this song and placed it in their commercials for either the Cruze or the new 2014 Silverado ? Someone in the marketing/advertising department isn't doing their Jobs!!


The Silverado in the music video at least.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> The Silverado in the video at least.


You're just talking about the music video, not an actual GM commercial, right?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> You're just talking about the music video, not an actual GM commercial, right?


Just music video.


----------



## leo18_rod (Jan 24, 2012)

Official Cruze song: Cruise- FGL+ Nelly.... video link: Florida Georgia Line - Cruise (Remix) ft. Nelly - YouTube


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Driving down the block -El-P remix


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Definitely "Cruise" by Florida-Georgia Line. Also "Language" by Porter Robinson


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Warrior by Evans Blue(systemless)
Tony Montana by Future(with system)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

leo18_rod said:


> Official Cruze song: Cruise- FGL+ Nelly.... video link: Florida Georgia Line - Cruise (Remix) ft. Nelly - YouTube


Thanks i like the original music video better.

I think.


----------

